# Painted grills...



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

I got my hands on an extra set of stock grills and since I sadly had alot of downtime at my dealer today I got busy. Sanded down the stock finish and sprayed some gloss black paint then reattached the gto emblems. Im probably going to install them when the weather warms up. What do you guys think...?


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

I think you gave me an idea!:cheers


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

haha... it was a pretty quick thing to do. The only time consuming thing was cutting double sided tape to fit the back of the letters. I think I want to do the back bumper "GTO" panel next.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

Damn they do look pretty good i think you also gave me an idea.


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

Ill post pics as soon as they're installed. Anybody like the idea of painting the bumper insert to match these grills?


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

that would be neat if you do it let us see some pictures when there done:cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You should do them all with a UV reactive paint, then run lights in the back of them to make them glow at night.

Wait, that sounds kinda ricey. :/


----------

